# Fruit Diet



## Lorfarius (Feb 27, 2012)

Always hear about these fad diets and none of them ever seem to suitable for diabetics (Atkins for example), some of which I've seen great effects with non db folk.

Anyways I've been hearing more and more about one of these detox, 2 week fruit and water diets. Basically you eat nothing but fruit for all meals/snacks and the only thing you drink is water. Effectively a sort of detox diet.  I'm not about to commit to such a thing but I'm curious if it could be tried being diabetic? 2 weeks to me doesn't sound like long and if it was possible just what sort of things should you be planning per meal.


----------



## Copepod (Feb 27, 2012)

Guess it would be possible, provided you adjusted your insulin doses to carbohydrate intake, which would actually remain relatively high with only fruit. 

However, I prefer to eat a wider range of food - plus, we have to eat duck eggs every day just now, and give away a fair few eggs to family, friends and colleagues - otherwise, fridge would contain nothing by eggs!


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 27, 2012)

The general medical opinion regarding detox diets is that they're completely unnecessary.

Your liver and kidneys do the work and, providing you don't overload your body with toxins, which would be unadvisable, you should be fine as long as your organs are working.

The best thing to do as a diabetic is eat a varied, balanced diet as copepod says and maintain a healthy HbA1c.

Rob


----------



## Lorfarius (Feb 27, 2012)

Well now I'm intrigued. I'm currently on 3 x Novorapid during day, 1 x Levemir during the night:

Breakfast - 14
Dinner - 12
Tea - 24
Before bed - 44

This would only be a 2 week diet, so what sort of foods would you recommend for each insulin/meal time?


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 27, 2012)

Do you carb count, ie. vary your insulin dose according to how much carb you eat ?

Or are those dose fixed and you eat the same amount of carb per meal ?

Rob


----------



## Lorfarius (Feb 27, 2012)

They are pretty much fixed as my meals tend to be quite similar carbs wise (the odd change if I go out for a meal, I don't drink). I should add I'm also taking metformin and managed to lose a good 3 stone in the past 2 years but I'd like to try something a bit different if I can. Diet curious and 2 weeks of eating fruit doesn't sound too bad


----------



## Medusa (Feb 27, 2012)

i would strongly advice against a water and fruit diet for anyone but deffo not suitable for an insulin user, a healthy balanced diet is the way forward, i was always adviced to watch fruit as it can have a high sugar content and although it is good for you is best eaten after a carb containing meal, i would increase exercise levels and drink plenty of water although hot drinks are better with meals


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 27, 2012)

About the best option for a T1 to lose weight is, unfortunately, smaller portions of low to medium GI food.

I would advise seeing a dietician and asking what sorts of foods and what sort of calories to aim for to lose a steady amount.

If you keep a food diary for a week or two, you should be able to add up the calories you're eating now and then take that to the dietician and discuss a regime that you can stick with. 

And as medusa says, exercise will help no end if you don't already do much structured exercise.

Rob


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 27, 2012)

I can only eat a little fruit every now and then, preferably in combination with something lower GI to 'spread the load'.

A fruit only diet would most likely send me into a huge-spike-followed-by-possible-crash-into-hypo cycle as the fruit would not be easy to match against the activity of NovoRapid for me.

I wouldn't recommend it, and doubt it would work. Sorry!


----------



## Lorfarius (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks all


----------

